# Meadow Creek SQ36



## gone4nc (Nov 16, 2013)

I just got home from Mason Dixon Bbq Service in Greencastle PA. I bou bought a MC SQ36 I'm going to pick it up on 12/7/13 during the open house. I didn't get it today because I didn't have my flat trailer with me and I can save 5% during the open house. I wasn't even there to buy a smoker, but they are so nice there, it just happens.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 16, 2013)

Now your going to have to post some Qviews.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## gone4nc (Nov 16, 2013)

I'll have some soon,  thanks


----------



## gone4nc (Nov 20, 2013)

I can't wait for 12/7/13 to pick it up.













20131116_140453_resized.jpg



__ gone4nc
__ Nov 20, 2013


----------



## gone4nc (Dec 7, 2013)

20131207_170314.jpg



__ gone4nc
__ Dec 7, 2013





Finally picked up the new Meadow Creek today. If the weather cooperates tomorrow I will back it in.


----------

